# driver for usb adapter wurl61



## tonym99 (May 30, 2008)

I can't find my driver disk for an Xmedia USB adapter model wu61rl..
Does anyone ether have a driver for this device or know the manufacturer where I can download one.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Is this it..........http://www.pro-nets.com/eng/product.php?mode=show&cid=136&pid=154


----------



## rtahal (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: driver for usb adapter wurl61 aka rt73*

Use this link for wr61rl or rt73. works on xp pro

http://www.x-drivers.com/component/option,com_remository/itemid,36/func,fileinfo/id,16104/

Regards,
rtahal
Mobile Compuworks


----------

